# please help !!!!! putain de open mosix !

## pounard

Bon voila, j' ai installé le noyau openmosix sur mon serveur (un p166 avec 80mos de ram) a l' installation de ma gentoo, et le kernel patché openmosix fonctionne a merveille, et les services openmosix du package open-mosix user aussi, tout est bô et tout et tout...

Mais la est le hic, quand je lance un autre jolié noyau openmosix que j' ai installé et recompilé avec succes sur ma machine perso (un athlon xp1800+ avec 512mos de ddr) ben ya eu bug, comment dire... le kernel démarre merveilleusement bien, mais s' arrete comme un lache a "VFS mounted jecplukoi" (je peut pas faire de copier coller lol) juste avant de lancer init, et il me lance pas init le salaud ! donc je peut pas booter avec mon openmosix....

c assez horrible comme situation parce que j' aimerai bien pouvoir profiter de la puissante du athlonxp 1800+ quand je recompile sur mon server, et aussi pour les services réseau du serverr vous comprenez...

J' ai tout essayé d' activer/désactiver dans les options du kernel, mais rien n' y fait, toujours le meme bug au meme moment, il lance pas init !

ps: sur le server ou ca marche, g installé open mosix directement dès l' isntall de la gentoo, alors kavec ma machine perso, g d' abord mis un kernel "normal" 2.4.19, puis ensuite changé pour un kernel patché openmosix...

ca fait 2 mois que je galère avec openmosix, plz help !!!!

----------

## broschi

RTFM!!

----------

## pounard

rtfm, rtfm, j' ai fait que ca lire le fucking manual..... mais la je commence a désespérer grave.....   :Crying or Very sad: 

peut etre que je sais pas lire, au quel cas si qqun a une idée ou qqchose comme ca ce serai cool quand meme   :Question: 

puis apparament g vu sur le forum que d' autre gens on eu le meme probleme... donc ca viendrait pas de moi...

----------

## broschi

Je te conseillerais plutot de poster des messages d'erreur du genre "Unable to mount root fs on (x, y)" au lieu de "unable to chpkoi".

J'ai l'impression que tu monte la mauvaise partition. Avec LILO dans le prompt au debut je tape "kernel mount=/dev/hdxy ro" et voila. J'ai pas grub alors je peux pas t'aider avec ca.

----------

## pounard

j' ai grub, mais je suis sur que je monte la bonne partition, le probelment viens pas de la puiskeu g kune seule partoche en ext3 et keu c celle la qu' il essaye de monter...

et en plus je me suis trompé il dit pas "unable to mount root on fs" mais il dit vbien "VFS mounted" , mais la il freeze et refuse de lancer init...

merci quand meme... mais je suis pas plus avancé  :Sad: 

----------

## broschi

Il plante juste apres avoir dit "VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly."? Bizarre, a ce point la il devrait deja avoir initialiser openmosix s'il est compile dans le noyeau, t'a essaye de le desactiver? Compile moins d'affaires dans le kernel et plus de modules.

Au pire je te conseil de poster en anglais ou un forum sur openmosix tout court.

Bonne chance!

----------

## pounard

je te remercie de tes conseil...

pour ski est des modules g essayé de faire un kernel vraiment minimal (pas de son, etc etc....)

mais le probeleme a l' air du a la gentoo 1.2 puiskeu g vu un post d' un gars qui en avait le meme probleme dans une thread qu' a rien a voir avec ce sujet la... mais g pas réussi a le retrouver pour recontacter le gârs....

a mons avis ca pourrait venir de init lui meme, puisqu' avec mon server g recompilé init apres avoir recompiler le noyau openmosix... mais ca parait bizarre quand meme.

----------

## out'fdabox

C'est peut être un peut tard, mais voila la solution que je propose :

Dans make.conf met 

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"
```

Au lieu de

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"
```

J'espère que j'ai pu t'aider.

Joe

----------

## pounard

ps au fait finalement g réussi a le faire marcher l' openmosix, mais il a pas fait grand chose a part un partage de memoire, et encore pas des masses... etant donné que mon serv est jamais overloadé que quand il compile je suis passé a distcc qui lui fonctionne a merveille avec mon xp1800+ derriere  :Smile: 

----------

